# Looking for pointers on decent strap makers



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

So for risk of getting ostracized, I'm starting a new thread on this. I've tried a few brands just to get a feeler but now it's time to get down and dirty or at least wiser on decent straps.

I bought basically a throw away for my "beater" Orient diver. Durable but nothing special. Point was to keep cost down and functionality up. Does the job for $20 off of Amazon.

Bought a Barton for a different piece because that's how social media works, right? Wasn't the worst, certainly was not the greatest. By ANY stretch. You get what you pay for in that sense, maybe even a little less. Would have been on the verge of disappointed if it weren't for a coupon code.

So if I wanted to kick it up a few notches in quality what are some good brands to look at? Let's say if I wanted to match up a reasonably priced alligator to say a $700 - 1200 Tissot or Longines. The only thing I do know in confidence (and possibly misguided) is that if I'm going to get a new strap for say an Omega, you get an Omega strap. What are everyone's thoughts?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

My favorite strap maker is Valery Tkach on Etsy. He doesn't do alligator or croc straps, but he does use the best leather and his craftsmanship is top notch. He can also customize the strap to pretty much anything you want so odd sizes and unique stitching options are not a problem. Quality is on par with some of the higher end OEM straps you'll find.









For alligator straps, Camille Fournet offers excellent quality for reasonable prices.


----------



## wiseinvestor (Feb 18, 2021)

You might look at Michael Knapp Leather.


----------



## texicali (Oct 16, 2020)

I have a found a number of strap makers on Etsy that I like. Most are made outside of the US, so sometimes it takes a while to get here but I have not been disappointed. Also, the makers I have bought from do custom sizes, stitching etc., for no extra charges, for example I like the strap maker Mansarea out of Spain among others.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

ArtisanStraps (Jayson) on Etsy is great. Veblenist and Delugs (Ken) also do excellent custom work.


----------



## Delugs (Jul 29, 2020)

nastang87xx said:


> So for risk of getting ostracized, I'm starting a new thread on this. I've tried a few brands just to get a feeler but now it's time to get down and dirty or at least wiser on decent straps.
> 
> I bought basically a throw away for my "beater" Orient diver. Durable but nothing special. Point was to keep cost down and functionality up. Does the job for $20 off of Amazon.
> 
> ...


You can check out the range of alligator straps that we carry. Fully handcrafted, all these are ready stock and can be sent out immediately. If you don't like it, feel free to send it back for a return too.

Of course, we have a ton of other leather options too. Feel free to take a look and let me know if you have any questions - I'll be glad to help!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Mays Berlin


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Martu Leather. I think I have ten from her, as well as a hat band. Martu Straps

Andrea's prices are reasonable and she will make the strap to your specifications. She does 'gator as well as other exotic leathers.










Ostrich leg:


----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

Thanks everyone, this looks like a good start.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Have a look at what Visconti Milano can do for you.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

I know I'm late to this party, but how about ABP or Jean Rousseau?









Leather watch straps, luxury leather goods : Jean Rousseau Paris


Jean Rousseau creates handmade custom leather goods (belts, wallets, bags, luxury watch bands) 100% made in France.




www.jean-rousseau.com


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Atelier Petrov


----------



## TwiceRetired (Feb 23, 2019)

Very nice. I will have to check them out!


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

TunsLeather on Etsy. Fully customizable for a very reasonable price.


----------

